# Best recording of Stravinsky's "Chant du Rossignol"?



## Setpoint (Jul 4, 2012)

For me, one of the joys of Stravinsky's music is his stunningly beautiful harmonies. They cut directly to a primal level of perception (for example, I think that many parts of the "Rite of Spring" transport one to a preverbal level of perception, evoking a sense of the native chaos of the universe) and are just sublime. 

I feel astonishment and wonder that someone could create such beauty.

There are countless examples of this in his music (everyone has his or her favorites), but here are two of mine: the very beginning of "Le Rossignol" and the end of "Chant du Rossignol" (the instruments underlying the horn solo).

A long time ago, I once had a recording of "Chant du Rossignol" that--at the end of the work--emphasized the beauty of the underlying harmonies of the other instruments so that they were not blotted out by the horn solo, which usually obscures the other instruments in most recordings. Alas, I no longer have that CD and cannot remember who made it.

My question is whether anyone knows of such a recording of "Chant du Rossignol," wherein the underlying harmonies at the end are permitted to shine and not be covered up by the horn solo.

Many thanks for any suggestions.


----------

